# barre Ibooks store a disparu



## imacman (26 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

depuis quelque temps je n'ai plus la barre du bas qui permettais d'acheter des livres directement sur l'ipad .Je ne peux pas vous dire depuis quand....






Je suis obligé de passer par mon iphone 6 pour prendre un livre et le synchroniser avec l'ipad...

Comment je dois-je procéder pour y remédier?

Ma version de l'ibooks store est 4.4 (3402)

Mon matériel : ipad 4 (9.0.1) 64g

Merci


----------



## lineakd (26 Septembre 2015)

@imacman, soit le bienvenu!
Un appui sur "sélection" (featured) ou "classements" (top charts) ou encore "auteurs" (top authors) et il ne reste que choisir ton livre. Dans la section "sélection", il est possible de faire une recherche, en haut à droite.


----------



## imacman (26 Septembre 2015)

Merci   ,

j'ai beau chercher mais
justement je n'ai plus "sélection" ect...
je n'ai plus la barre du bas qui est entourée dans mon image...


merci encore.


----------



## lineakd (26 Septembre 2015)

@imacman, teste ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.



Oops, autant pour moi...
Ouvre l'app réglages/général/restrictions/(rentre ton code) et active "ibooks store".


----------



## imacman (26 Septembre 2015)

Parfait !
Super merci  Lineakd !!
super sympa
Bon Week end!


----------

